# Boilie Storage Tip....



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

As most know I use High Attract boilie hookbaits...both pop-ups and neutral bouyancy. After making them...I dry them for 48 hrs to get rid of most of the water that's in them from the boiling process. All liquid additives are combined in a spray bottle....spray boilies lightly...put them in a vacumn jar...vacumn the jar and let set for 10 mins....let air back in...this causes the boilies to suck in the liquid additives. Re-vacumn...and store. Won't go bad, hard, etc...when you go fishing take out the number needed and re-vacumn the remaining. I only do this with hookbaits. Forever fresh boilies....been doing this for a couple years now and works great. See y'all on the bank.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

thank you Bob for listing another contraption for me to look for at the garage sales..LOL i hit the jackpot last weekend..heehee.


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

I've found that if I air dry my boilies for 7-10 days, for hookbaits, then put them in a seal jar they hold up really well. I also airdry boilies for chum for 2 weeks or more and they get real hard. I just put my fresh boilies in a $2 sweater bag (small mesh landry bag with a zipper) and hang them on my carp shelf (this thing still needs to be organized).


----------

